

Facebook Announces Details for Its 2012 Hacker's Cup - bproper
http://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/announcing-facebooks-2012-hacker-cup/10150468260528920

======
sidcool
Brilliant, you can directly go to registration here:

<https://www.facebook.com/hackercup/register>

